# Grafik an Tabellengröße anpassen



## deluxe-striker (12. März 2004)

hiho

ich habe eine Tabelle uind eine darin enthaltene Grafik, die sich jedoch auf ihre Normalgröße ausweitet.
Wie kann ich eine Tabelle machen, die eine feste Größe hat und sobald ich eine Grafik einfüge verkleinert sich die Grafik auf die Tabellenhöhe und die Tabellenbreite?
D.h. die Tabelle hat eine feste Größe, die sich nicht ändern soll, wenn ich ein Bild einfüge.

Danke

cu


----------



## rootssw (12. März 2004)

Hallo!

Naja, das könntest du unter Umständen mit JS machen:


```
if (document.getElementById("tabelle").width < document.images[0].width)
document.images[0].width = document.getElementById("tabelle").width
```

Da bleibt aber immer das Problem, dass, wenn du mehrere Bilder hast, die Tabelle trotzdem größer wird.
Und man kann ja wohl schlecht (man könnte es wohl durchaus - wäre MIR aber zu umständlich bei vielen Bildern) für jedes Bild eine eigene Formel schreiben - insbesondere dann nicht, wenn die Bilder variieren.

Am einfachsten (wenn du die Tabelle garantiert in ihrer ursprünglichen Größe belassen willst) wäre es, das Bild einfach abschneiden zu lassen, wenn das Bild zu groß wird.
Zum Beispiel so:


```
<table width="500" style="table-layout:fixed;"></table>
```

Dadurch wird alles (auch Text) immer abgeschnitten, wenn es über die Tabellengröße hinaus geht.
Dann würde ich aber noch einen Link anbieten, in dem man das Bild in voller größe anschauen kann.

Grundsätzlich würde ich dir empfehlen, dass du eine Maximalgröße für deine Bilder vorgibst. Wird diese überschritten, wird das Bild einfach kleiner gemacht.
In diesem Beispiel ist die Maximalgröße auf 100 Pixel gesetzt (JavaScript):


```
if (document.images[0].width > 100) document.images.[0].width = 100;
```

Am einfachsten kannst du das Bild aber anpassen, in dem du die Werte (width und height) in Prozent angibst.
Aber, wie gesagt, wenn mehrere Bilder in der Spalte sind, gibt's dennoch Chaos!


----------

